# R.A.F BEMPTON - ROTOR Bunker & Surface Site - May 2010 (pic heavy)



## Matty208

_The History_ (Sorry to bore you if you already know it):

RAF Bempton in East Yorkshire (or RAF Flamborough Head as it was originally named) became operational in February of 1940, providing the Royal Air Force with a 'Ground Controlled Interception' service, linked to many other such sites around the East and Southern coasts of the UK. 'GCI' was one of the RAF's tools of guiding its fighters to intercept incoming enemy aircraft. 

In 1945 it became an "Air Ministry Experimental Station" and in 1949 the site was converted to accommodate the 'Chain Home Low' radar system (CHL) which was capable of detecting incoming enemy aircraft at low altitude (around 500ft asl) at roughly 30 miles out and high level altitudes (15,000ft asl) at over 100 miles. This sort of information would be gathered from other such stations around the UK and forwarded to a command centre to build a picture of what was happening and perhaps more importantly, how to react.

The next significant part of its history was in November 1951 where the station converted its uses to the codenamed 'ROTOR' programme, established in the early 1950's to forewarn the UK of any approaching Soviet bombers. The bunker constructed was known as an 'R1 Station' which essential meant it had one floor. Its bunker was initially designed to withstand 1000lb Soviet freefall bombs, but was reportedly solid enough to withstand a "near miss" 12 Kiloton nuclear blast. Hmmm 

The station was closed in 1972 and not too long after began to sharply fall down hill (Not literally, though I grant you it's on a cliff!  ). The bunker became a lair to some satanic sex people cult/coven and got trashed up pretty badly. The RAF were called in to remove them (would have loved to have seen that) and the site was again left derelict and open. As a result of this period are many explicit, detailed drawing around the bunker. Since then the place has been tagged throughout the years and all the other damage you'd expect from chavs etc...

***WARNING*** Some pictures are of an explicit nature, but considering some of you may be viewing these images in work places/in front of young eyes/in front of wives, I’ve blanked out all the rudies (sorry lads) 

_The Photos._ (Sorry, my proper camera died on me! Only camera phone piccys I’m afraid  I’ve altered them to make them clearer, though when I was taking these my main concern was our safety, as it is a VERY dangerous place:

1)






2)





3)





4) If in doubt...  can't put a price on safety!





5) Stairs leading down to the access tunnel





6) Walking down





7) Our greeting...





8) Last glimpse on sunlight from the bottom





9) Blast Doors





10) _"Welcome to the house of fun..."_ 





11)





12) There are drops like this EVERYWHERE 





13) Male lav's 





14) Not much is left of the places original purpose, but found this amongst the fallen debris.





15) I was even expecting this, yet it still scared the S%£$ out of me! 





16)





17) Generator?





18) This was certaintly "interesting" to cross





19) Sunlight!





20) If it was life and death...then maybe!





21) Devil dirt





21) Demon dogging





22) Beelzeboss bl..... OK, you get the picture! 





23) Escape shaft (right)





24) 





25) Knock-knock





26)





27) Old school plug socket! 





28)





29)





30) Dugout





31)





A note to anyone planning on visiting this site. The bunker is filled with alot of hazards, the immediate risks being unstable floors, large drops and alot of very heavy things ready to fall from the ceiling. Another thing to consider are dusts, there are loads of the stuff flying about and it wouldn’t surprise me if it was asbestos. Don't bother buying the odour and paint respirator from your local DIY shop, you need the right grade of protection that places like Homebase and B&Q don't sell. 

And that's all folks!

Hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## hydealfred

Very interesting site - the wall artist must have been somewhat disturbed though!!


----------



## Matty208

hydealfred said:


> Very interesting site - the wall artist must have been somewhat disturbed though!!



lol! I think we came to the same conclusion. No joke though, practically every room had the same kind of 'art' all over the walls, even the main corridor when you were down there was littered with it, each one as detailed as the last!


----------



## TK421

Excellent Matty, always good to see this place, don't take this the wrong way, but never mind that painting scaring the sh*t out of you, If I came across you dressed like that YOU would scare the sh*t out of ME

Fair play to you for going prepared, and highlighting the hazards.


----------



## mexico75

hydealfred said:


> Very interesting site - the wall artist must have been somewhat disturbed though!!



The wall artists were a group of devil worshiping Whitches from a sex cult who broke into the site and squatted it not long after it closed. They eventually had to be forcibly evicted by the MOD.


----------



## chaoticreason

Looks like a very cool place.,many thanks for a good historical context,it brings the whole site alive.


----------



## Matty208

TK421 said:


> Excellent Matty, always good to see this place, don't take this the wrong way, but never mind that painting scaring the sh*t out of you, If I came across you dressed like that YOU would scare the sh*t out of ME
> 
> Fair play to you for going prepared, and highlighting the hazards.



LOL! Nothing wrong taken at all mate, its a fair shout! we didnt plan for seeing anyone else down there, so no doubt someone would have had a heart attack seeing us like that!


----------

